# Will she need a friend?



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

My rabbit lives in the kitchen currently, but next weekend I am picking up a lovely 2 storey hutch and run for her so she can live outside. In the kitchen she is used to OH and I coming and going and Bramble playing with her through out the day. 

Outside she's not going to get as much interaction as now, will it be beneficial to get a friend from her? She's not the friendliest creature in the world and although used to dogs isn't used to being around other rabbits. 

Will she need company or shall I let her enjoy the peace and quiet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

lifeizsweet said:


> My rabbit lives in the kitchen currently, but next weekend I am picking up a lovely 2 storey hutch and run for her so she can live outside. In the kitchen she is used to OH and I coming and going and Bramble playing with her through out the day.
> 
> Outside she's not going to get as much interaction as now, will it be beneficial to get a friend from her? She's not the friendliest creature in the world and although used to dogs isn't used to being around other rabbits.
> 
> Will she need company or shall I let her enjoy the peace and quiet?


Just a heads up (sorry if I have got this wrong) but you won't be able to start moving her outside until around april time as she won't have built up a winter coat 

As for a friend my answer is yes, yes, yes.
Rabbits are very social animals so do much better with company of their own species, there is nothing better than seeing a bunny bundle 
So long as the bonding process is done properly I believe it is very rare that a rabbit chooses to be alone, some you just have to look harder for the right companion.
Is she spayed?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I wasn't planning on putting her outside till the weather had improved - although, i think she may have her winter coat as there is not central heating in my kitchen!! 

She's not spayed, I was thinking of getting a rescue rabbit, similar in age, as I won't be getting anymore after she and her possible friend are gone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

lifeizsweet said:


> I wasn't planning on putting her outside till the weather had improved - although, i think she may have her winter coat as there is not central heating in my kitchen!!
> 
> She's not spayed, I was thinking of getting a rescue rabbit, similar in age, as I won't be getting anymore after she and her possible friend are gone.


That's ok, was just checking because it is something that gets overlooked sometimes 

She will need spaying before she can be bonded, otherwise her hormones will get in the way.
Many rescues offer a bonding service for a small donation so that can save you the stress of bonding yourself


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

Echoing what Bernie said really, a friend for her would be ideal.

I know you say shes not the friendliest rabbit, but you probably will find that changes somewhat when she has been spayed and is happy with a companion (i recommend a neutered male).

When my two curl up together they look like a big fluffy pillow! it really is the cutest thing ever and they both still love to play with me as well so i doubt you will be left out


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Adam942 said:


> Echoing what Bernie said really, a friend for her would be ideal.
> 
> I know you say shes not the friendliest rabbit, but you probably will find that changes somewhat when she has been spayed and is happy with a companion (i recommend a neutered male).
> 
> When my two curl up together they look like a big fluffy pillow! it really is the cutest thing ever and they both still love to play with me as well so i doubt you will be left out


haha she doesn't like to play with me, so no fear of being left out!! How much is it to spay her? and will her age matter? I took her on from a member (who has a history of getting rid of their pets) on here as a favour and my knowledge of rabbits is not as up to par as it should be. She's happy and healthy and well cared for, but i feel i could do better in terms of knowledge.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

lifeizsweet said:


> haha she doesn't like to play with me, so no fear of being left out!! How much is it to spay her? and will her age matter? I took her on from a member (who has a history of getting rid of their pets) on here as a favour and my knowledge of rabbits is not as up to par as it should be. She's happy and healthy and well cared for, but i feel i could do better in terms of knowledge.


It varies from vet to vet tbh, sp it is best that you phone about your area  Just make sure you find a rabbit savvy vet because unfortunately not every vet is up to speed on rabbit care 
Age doesn't matter if she is healthy, I've known 8 year old does to be spayed without any issues 
Is she vaccinated?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> It varies from vet to vet tbh, sp it is best that you phone about your area  Just make sure you find a rabbit savvy vet because unfortunately not every vet is up to speed on rabbit care
> Age doesn't matter if she is healthy, I've known 8 year old does to be spayed without any issues
> Is she vaccinated?


She's not vaccinated to my knowledge, which i know needs to be done, I think an MOT is in order for her really. Will get her down the vets and then discuss spaying too,


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

lifeizsweet said:


> She's not vaccinated to my knowledge, which i know needs to be done, I think an MOT is in order for her really. Will get her down the vets and then discuss spaying too,


Definitely get her vaccinated, she will need VHD (ask for Lapinject or Anivac as Cylap has been known to cause severe reactions) once a year and myxi every 6 months.
Sorry if you already know that


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

so, Is a nutured male or a female going to be better company for her (she really is a grumpy mare, so as much as they are social i am quite concerned, I don't have the space to keep 2 rabbits separately if it goes to pot, but wouldn't want to return one to a rescue...) 

Whats the best way to go about bonding them?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

A neutered male is your best bet. I would go to a local rescue and ask if you can do some "dates" with the males, if she doesnt like one, try another until you find one she doesnt try to eat  That way you are not stuck with the problem of 2 lonely buns and dont have to "give one back"
Kodi was the grumpiest little cow but as soon as she was put with Rascal, she settled right down and accepted that she was one of a pair  She loved him so much!

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Once she is spayed a neutered buck will be your best bet, buck/doe bonds normally go very smoothly 
If you bond at a rescue you will need to make sure that you neutrilise the hutch and run, I find a combination of white wine vinegar/bleach and hot water works best


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I can't add anything to the great advice youve been given. Just well done for realising she needs a friend


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

YES!  Get her a friend! Opposite neutered genders work the best. I bought a friend for my only rabbit the other day and they get on perfectly and they are much happier together.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone....looks like a trip to my local rescue this weekend then! Although, they're notorious for not actually rehoming animal with ANYONE. So not holding out high hopes.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi I just wanted to add that spaying usually costs £60 and both vaccinations + a check up around the £30 mark, however vets do vary hugely in price, find a vet who is rabbit savvy it makes a huge difference.

It would be best to keep her indoors for a while until after she is spayed as the anesthetic lowers their heart rate which makes it harder to regulate body temperature. Also we may still get frosts into March.

Getting her spayed will not only greatly improve her temperament but also as 80% of unspayed females develop uterine cancer by age something like 4, it will greatly improve her life expectancy.

You will need to wait at least 4 weeks for her to make a full recovery, before introducing a neutered male. Here are some rescue centres that have rabbits in your area:
Rabbit Rehome - List of Rabbit Rescue Centres with Bunnies for Adoption

Some rescues may do the bonding for you and others wont. It can be a little tricky at first so if you need any tips dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Also most hutches will need to be a minimum of 6ft for a rescue centre to rehome to you. regardless of the double height as the ramps take out a lot of space. bare this in mind when getting a hutch for her. also sheds or wendy houses work out much cheaper


----------



## susie c (Sep 3, 2012)

we have 8 month old female about to be speyed and all the advice says nuetered male would be ideal company, it seems to be a learning curve for you and me both x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Susie, 

Yes, it would be so much better for your bunny to have a friend, but don't rush into it. You need to wait for her body to heal and for her hormones to die down. I would wait a couple of months, then consider looking at your local rescues for a neutered bunny boyfriend - the rescue centre may be able to start the bonding off for you, but do read the Sticky on here for more info.

Hope the spay goes OK, and do keep reading!! There are some brilliant bunny experts on here.

This quite an old thread, so don't be frightened to start a new one.


----------

